# Canyon Photos Catch-All Thread!



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Just seeing if there were any other Canyon owners active on RBR. Post 'em if you've got 'em! (I'm thinking this may be a short lived thread)


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*nice!*

something different from the rest.. 

btw, what wheelset are those?
Campagnolo Hyperon?

and what's the total weight of your ride?
from the components, it sure looks like a sub 15lbs.

cheers!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Dick Rhee said:


> Just seeing if there were any other Canyon owners active on RBR. Post 'em if you've got 'em! (I'm thinking this may be a short lived thread)


Hey Dick,
Nice ride! How do you like it compared to your Moots? I forget what your other bikes are- usually remember just the Moots!  Is Canyon a German company or am I getting that mixed up Storck. 

OT here but by your name I can guess you are Korean? If so, there are not too many Korean cyclist brethren out there. ROK on!


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Maverick said:


> something different from the rest..
> 
> btw, what wheelset are those?
> Campagnolo Hyperon?
> ...


It might be sub 15 without pedals and Edge 705 + cadence, but as is in the photos it's 15.80 lbs total. It's a 58 cm Chorus build and some of the components (Keos w/ CrMo spindles, aluminum bottle cages, etc) don't make for a weight weenie friendly bike. That being said, it's certainly light enough for me! I don't see myself trying to bring the weight down on this build anytime soon. Unfortunately the steel hardware in my RD is not going to be the limiting factor when the road turns upward. 

The wheels by the way are Reynolds Cirro, the 2005 or 2006 version of the newer MV32C. Some of the stuff on the bike (like the brakes and wheels) are either parted off the other bike or traded via Craigslist. 



Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Dick,
> Nice ride! How do you like it compared to your Moots? I forget what your other bikes are- usually remember just the Moots!  Is Canyon a German company or am I getting that mixed up Storck.
> 
> OT here but by your name I can guess you are Korean? If so, there are not too many Korean cyclist brethren out there. ROK on!


Sweet, another Korean! I'm 1/2 North on my father's side. Even here in Seattle you don't see a lot of Asian cyclists (although my riding buddy is an exchange student from Hong Kong). 

So aside from a $300 Craigslist commuter special that I use for school, my only other bike is the Moots. I started trying my hand at racing and thought that it might be worthwhile to find a stiffer frame; the Moots is a great ride but the bottom bracket is pretty flexy when trying to mash up a hill when you're 170-175 lbs. The Canyon is a lot more bling than I was intending to go for, but this bike fully fitted with Chorus, Ksyrium Elites and FSA bits was on sale for 2200 Euro, which was really difficult to pass up. 

Anyway, the ride: It's finals week so I haven't tried it with the new build but I did ride it a couple of times last season before retiring it for winter and swapping out all of the parts. The bike is noticeably stiffer than the Moots, but it tracks relatively the same. The frame does a good job of dampening road shock, which is surprising since the fork steerer is a massive 1-1/2" to 1-1/4". I was able to replicate the geometry from the Moots with the Canyon, but the Campy levers add about a cm of reach when on the hoods. It's noticeable when switching directly from the Ultegra-equipped Moots, but you get used to it. 


Thanks guys for the positive comments! I'm looking forward to getting through these finals so I can ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

My dad and mom were originally from the North. My mom came down to the southern coast (Pusan area) when she was kid before the war. My dad was plucked from his family in the North when he was just 16 and made to fight in the K-war for the North. His whole unit surrendered in their first battle and so he spent 3 yrs as a POW. After the war, when all the POWs were released, he decided to go to the South (when he left his family, his father told him never to come back to the North- guess he knew it was going to be very bad under the communist regime) Thank GOD for that or else I would never know the love of riding!!


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> My dad and mom were originally from the North. My mom came down to the southern coast (Pusan area) when she was kid before the war. My dad was plucked from his family in the North when he was just 16 and made to fight in the K-war for the North. His whole unit surrendered in their first battle and so he spent 3 yrs as a POW. After the war, when all the POWs were released, he decided to go to the South (when he left his family, his father told him never to come back to the North- guess he knew it was going to be very bad under the communist regime) Thank GOD for that or else I would never know the love of riding!!


Wow, quite the story! My dad's from Pyongyang, and escaped to Seoul with his younger brother and worked with US military doctors during the war. They both live in the States now, but my dad doesn't know what happened to the rest of his immediate family (from what I know, they were supposed to rendezvous in Seoul, but it never happened).


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful bike! neat brakes, too.


----------

